# Other insect gallery



## Ian (Jul 3, 2007)

Please use this gallery to post photos of insects other than mantids. Phasmids, beetles, tarantulas, scorpions, etc. If you have mantid photos, please post them in the mantid gallery.

In your topic title, please state the species of insect photo you are posting.

Thanks!


----------



## Greybeard (Jul 15, 2022)

Chrysina gloriosa-SE ArizonaView attachment 20626


----------



## Greybeard (Jul 18, 2022)

*Gloriosa Scarab Beetle (Chrysina gloriosa)*


----------



## Greybeard (Jul 18, 2022)

*Juanita Sphinx Moth (Proserpinus juanita)*


----------



## Greybeard (Jul 18, 2022)

*Libocedrus Sphinx Moth Larva L5 (Sphinx libocedrus*)


----------



## Greybeard (Jul 20, 2022)

*Agapema *_*dyari**  (Dyar's Silk Moth)*_


----------

